# Happy (half) Birthday to Cava!



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cava turned 6 months old on Friday. She weighs 47.4 pounds so I'm hoping she won't end up huge! She finished her first basic obedience class and did very well, easily the most focused dog in the room. Here are some photos of what we've been up to.

Hiking at the lake:



















No problem with the metal stairs or the wiggly, squeaky bicycle bridge: 



















And geese!










Hanging out with Keefer:










Helping to make the bed:



















Having fun with her new sloth toy:





































And taking a page from the Halo handbook - shredding toilet paper, lol.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

So pretty! I love her.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Man, those stairs look brutal. She's a tough little girl.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She went down the stairs fairly slowly, i just let her take if at her own pace. Our house is a single story and i’m not sure about the breeder’s. This could have been her first experience with stairs. Or not. She went up them a bit faster. 

http://youtu.be/GuMJKiZtScg


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

She’s huge!  I love her.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Love her expressions!Like she's planning mischief


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I mean that punched grate pattern. I don't want to walk bare foot on it, Lol. Cava's tougher then I am.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Cava is so so so adorable! What an awesome baby girl


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Wow! Love that coat on her! 

Also, at 6 months, 47lbs is perfect! Mei was 50 last week, close to 7 months and is the perfect size! Based off her parents and the way she's going, I don't see her going past 70. I'm cool with that!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Mei said:


> Wow! Love that coat on her!
> 
> Also, at 6 months, 47lbs is perfect! Mei was 50 last week, close to 7 months and is the perfect size! Based off her parents and the way she's going, I don't see her going past 70. I'm cool with that!


 how big are her parents?


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Chuck94! said:


> how big are her parents?


I was talkin to the breeder couple weeks ago and she said the dam is 65 and sire 75. Both great lookin dogs too.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Mei said:


> Chuck94! said:
> 
> 
> > how big are her parents?
> ...


 duh they are Mei’s parents


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Pretty girl! Lol, Guy likes to shred TP as well. He's goes looking for it the little stinker!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Ah yes the photo of the toilet paper roll needs no words lol!!!! She is growing up so fast such a beauty!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GypsyGhost said:


> She’s huge!


Nooooooo! :rofl:


----------

